

Opera 12 alpha: HTML5 Parser, Radial Gradients and WebGL - andrewvalish
http://my.opera.com/ODIN/blog/2011/10/13/opera-12-alpha-released

======
samstokes
Anyone know if the new Opera will also support CORS
(<http://www.w3.org/TR/cors/>)? They're the only mainstream browser family
that doesn't support it now - even IE does in recent versions.

